# 96 maxima shut down lights blinking



## hottcake (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a 96 maxima 3.0 5 speed where the battery and brake light started blinking and then all the lights started blinking and it stopped running. When jumped, it would stop right away. Put in a new battery to make it home and the battery and brake light stayed on unless it was above 2800 rpm's. OBD2 code was P0325 which is a knock sensor. Dont think this is the problem here. Any help would be apprecitated. Thanks


----------

